# Izze cam



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

Wow! Izze got a new cam for Christmas?  Much better now!  

http://www.appliedfantasy.net/izze_cam/izze.html

Suz.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

She is so cute! I love her bath video. What a lucky girl she is.  Who is that she is showing off for in the background?


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Izze's new camera is really nice. It is nice seeing her again, although I got her back tonight.

Feather


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

maryjane said:


> She is so cute! I love her bath video. What a lucky girl she is.  Who is that she is showing off for in the background?


I _think_ it is a mirror. Nice crisp picture of Izzy. It is nice to see her again!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Great video feed! Nice to see Izze doing so well!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Thanks, Monica! Great to see Izze again...been awhile!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2006)

*Izze Streaming Video*

Thanks everyone for all your compliments to Izze. I'm sorry the camera angle isn't the best, but all the other angles either gets really bad backlighting from a window to the left of the camera, or ends up showing the living room. While I'm happy to exploit my birds for an entertaining video feed, I don't want my apartment life to become a part of it. 

Some of you have noticed a bird or two in the background. The blue-bar is Esmeralda, and the small darker one is Gregory. They are such a goofy couple I've been thinking of giving them their own webcam.

In truth the camera has not changed. The software has not changed. I merely set things up better. I didn't set up for streaming video because I was intimidated by having to set up a fixed ip address, configure my router for port forwarding, blah blah blah... Anyway during my Xmas break I decided to give it a try and found that it works. Streaming video. It's actually running much more smoothly than I expected. It's a really squinky-dink webcam, and the software I purchased for it (Tincam) was only something like $16.00.

The system does sometimes glitch up and I need to restart the software and camera, but such is the way of computerized junk.

Izze is doing very well. She regularly lays eggs for me, and I consider that a great compliment. Every day I give her a little hovering time out of the cage under careful supervision. 

Gregory is spunky as ever. My husband nicknamed him "Asshat" because he can be really annoying sometimes; he has no fear of people and sometimes becomes obsessed with attacking hands. He has been known to fly out of the cage, poop on some random object, and then fly back into his cage. He was a little bit mean to Esmeralda at first, but now they are really getting along and occasionally making eggs. It's funny to watch them sometimes because Esmeralda is so much larger than Gregory.

Behind the camera are three more pigeons: Soren (my first pigy), Ludvig (female despite the masculine name), and Marie. Yes, Soren enjoys two wives, and it works OK though sometimes the hens bicker. Izze stay alone in her cage, but I think the sounds of the other birds comfort her.

Monica


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Monica,

Great hearing from you again!

Glad to hear all the pidgies are doing well. The IzzeCam is looking better than ever! We all enjoy checking in on Izze so thanks for setting this up for all of us Izze fans!

Best Wishes for a Happy, Healthy New Year to you and your family.

Linda


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Monica, I am a devoted Izzy fan. Her site is bookmarked and I check on her every day. I have enjoyed seeing Gregory too. I well remember you getting him. Thanks for sharing Izzy's day with us.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Thanks Suz for reminding us of Izzecam The new live streaming video feed is much better!

Hi Monica...it is good to hear from you, it's been awhile since you posted. This is the first time I've witnessed a blind pigeon or any blind bird in action and seeing how they move their head around. It's strange how the movements are a little uncoordinated, almost like she's dizzy. I almost feel sorry for her in a way because it must be so strange for an animal that relies so heavily on sight, not being able to see. 

She's got a great home and life with you though and it's obvious you love her and the others very much I think what you said about the other pigeons sounds comforting her would be very true. At least she can hear the other pigeons and I do believe this is a great source of comfort to her I see how she reacts to the other birds cooing and seems to get excited herself





Monica said:


> Izze stay alone in her cage, *but I think the sounds of the other birds comfort her.*
> 
> Monica


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

Monica, an amazing site! I, like the others, truly enjoy checking in on Izzie from time to time. I am trying to find a surveillance system to hook up in my loft. I am figuring your pigeons are inside with you and your webcam is hooked to your computer via a usb cable? The systems I have looked at all have a temp. that they can not operate below. Wireless is also necessary. Any thoughts, input or suggestions? I really want to do this! Not only for my pleasure, but PigeonTalk!


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2006)

Cricket said:


> Monica, an amazing site! I, like the others, truly enjoy checking in on Izzie from time to time. I am trying to find a surveillance system to hook up in my loft. I am figuring your pigeons are inside with you and your webcam is hooked to your computer via a usb cable? The systems I have looked at all have a temp. that they can not operate below. Wireless is also necessary. Any thoughts, input or suggestions? I really want to do this! Not only for my pleasure, but PigeonTalk!


Yes my pigeons are indoors with me, and I have my webcam hooked up to my computer. A computer with a wireless connection and a webcam would make for a wireless camera system. Wireless routers, webcams, and basic computers are people inexpensive these days.

One of my co-workers has wireless webcam. It doesn't actually need a computer at all, it can wirelessly connect directly to his router. Pretty neat, very reliable, and I believe most wireless network cameras cost about $200 and up. I don't know the temperature range it is designed to run at. My guess is that you could operate the camera below the temperature range they specify. I suspect the problem with low temps would be changes in temperature and humidity that cause condensation. Such things can cause problems with electronics and lenses. An enclosure might help, or even a plastic bag might protect the camera enough. 

If you really want to set things up "properly" a firm that sells security equipment can probably sell you something expensive, but very reliable, and may offer a pan-tilt-zoom option.

Good luck.


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks Monica. I will look into it and someday in the near future, I hope to entertain you as much as your Izzie has entertained me! Thanks again.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2007)

*The Perils of Advertising*

 

A coworker suggested I should Google ads on my streaming webcam page. That seemed like an OK idea. I have nothing against a little advertising on my site, and it could make me some spare money.

For those of you who don't know, Google has something called Adsense that can put ads on your website which are suppose to relate to the content of the webpage.

I was expecting pet store, bird feed, bird cage, and web camera ads. I got pigeon pest control ads and what I think was an ad for pigeon hunting. Had to remove Google ads from the Izze-cam page. If some of you saw those ads...my apologizes.

My plan to exploit my feathered friend for profit has failed.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Holy commercial catastrophe, batman!!! Well, it was worth a try. Too bad they don't understand about our pigeons!


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

*Izze-cam: Izze's wing-twitching for any-one now online and interested*

Izze-cam: Izze's wing-twitching for any-one now online and interested.

"What's with this piece of paper?"

Larry


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Well, I got a really good rump shot.  
I think the sun is shining throu, it got really bright. I like your new video cam, I enjoy checking on her now and then to see what she is up to.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I really love Izzy. Right now she is resting. She got up for a minute or so and shook herself, then cleaned her beak, then resettled in her nest.


----------



## jacobsshygrl (May 3, 2006)

Izze's story is so sweet. I love checking in on your stream to see her. What a little darling she is.


----------

